# Xc 450i lifting



## Brettjohnson (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys, i have an arctic cat xc 450i and ive been wanting to lift it for a while, i was wonder if the arctic cat 450 utility models lift would work on my machine? Mine is a 2012. Or een if any others atv lift kit would work on mine. Id even be fine if i have to do alittle modification to the lift kit r my machine to get it to work! Thanks! Brett


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out rubber down customs on here or give them a call there one of our sponsors. RDC


----------



## Brettjohnson (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks ill check em out! Its just i live in canada so ill alittle ways from there haha


----------

